# ISPConfig und Puppet



## Knoepfchen (25. Sep. 2012)

Hallo an alle,

habe nun ein Tool gefunden was für den Zweck der Automatisierung u.ä. gut ist, die Frage ist nun ob es mit ISPConfig kollidieren würde. Gibt es Erkentnisse darüber ob ISPConfig mit Puppet kollidiert oder hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

mfg


----------

